# Sản xuất huy hiệu đại biểu hội đồng nhân dân



## hoangbin (2/7/21)

*Chuẩn bị cho công tác Đại Hội Đảng, Đại Hội chi Bộ, Đại Hội Hội Đồng Nhân Dân, các Ban Nghành Xã, Huyện, Tỉnh , Trung Ương cần trang bị cho các Đại Biểu những chiếc huy hiệu, phù hiệu cài áo.
Công Ty Cổ Phần Quà Tặng Quốc Gia luôn tự hào mang đến cho Quý Đại Biểu những chiếc phù hiệu lá cờ đẹp nhất, giá thành rẻ nhất!
Với chất liệu huy hiệu được sản xuất từ kim loại mạ vàng bền đẹp, đổ màu đỏ chữ vàng làm nổi bật chiếc phù hiệu cài áo. Mang trên ngực huy hiệu lá cờ cũng là niềm tự hào của Quý Đại Biểu.
Quý Khách có nhu cầu đặt huy hiệu, phù hiệu đại hội hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi.
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN QUÀ TẶNG QUỐC GIA
ADD: Số B10, Đường Tố Hữu, Khu Đấu Giá Vạn Phúc, Q.Hà Đông, Hà Nội
Hotline:0932 36 2345
Zalo: 0932362345
Email: myngheviet@gmail.com
Website: quaquocgia.com
Mời quý khách tham khẩu một số mẫu của chúng tôi. Kính chúc Quý Khách sức khỏe và Đại Hội thành công tốt đẹp!*


----------

